# Out With The Old, In With The New :-)



## alloy (Oct 31, 2015)

Wen to an estate sale yesterday.   Was one of the first there.  Had to park in a ditch, thankfully I have 4 wheel drive to get out.

Here is the old...............it's for sale now................



And here is the new.  Got it for $150.   I wouldn't fit in the back of my Blazer, so had to come back later.   I ran out to Jim Dawson's place to pick up my milling head parts to clean and paint, and waited awhile so the crowd would dissipate at the sale so I could actually get in the mud pit of a driveway with the little trailer I rented.  Again good I had a 4x4. 

Pulled up and the guy said we sold you the sand blaster too cheap, it's a $1000 unit.  (Actually it's $1100 new with the dust collector)  He said others  have offered them much more.   We had a tense moment and I just went and started grabbing the stuff for it.   I could hear him and his buddy talking and they decided that I would probably cause trouble if they tried to stop me from taking it.  Yes I would have caused trouble, a deal is a deal.  They had my money, I wasn't leaving without it.

Got it home and found extra gloves, extra bags for the vacuum, and the owners manual.   Everything works great, it's just really slow compared to my pressure blast setup on the old one.  So..............I just swapped the pressure setup over to the new cabinet. 

There is nothing wrong with the old one but for me the footprint is too large.  It's a clam shell design and there is 3 feet of room needed behind it to open the top.  The new one is side loading, although slightly smaller work area. 

I'm putting the old one on CL later today.  I at least want my $150 back to I'll be at break even with the new one, but I think I can ask much more for it.  It's  $2k unit new.  I just want it gone.


----------



## Franko (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice newer cabinet, Alloy. I guess it's time to get rid of that old blasted thing.


----------



## alloy (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes it is time  

Got a guy on his way to look at it now.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice cabinet, been saving my pennies for a Skat 970.


----------



## Franko (Oct 31, 2015)

Luckily, you are far away from me, so I won't be tempted to get it. I have no idea where I could put it, anyway.


----------



## alloy (Oct 31, 2015)

Well it's sold. First guy that looked at it bought it. 

I paid $400 for it 4 years ago, made money with it, and got $350 out of it. 

I have $200 more in my pocket now than I did yesterday


----------



## marcusp323 (Nov 3, 2015)

And a bit more room in the shop to boot!


----------



## alloy (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes a little, but definitely noticeable  

Had to raise the new cabinet up with a couple of 2" x 4"s.  Who ever designed it wasn't 6' tall.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 4, 2015)

I guess that will teach them to research what things are worth before selling them! Astounding that they wanted you to back out of the deal.


----------



## alloy (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes they should have checked it out, their mistake.  


I was pretty surprised at what he said. But I wasn't leaving there without it.

A deal is a deal.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 4, 2015)

I had that happen before, guy contacts me a week after I purchased a pristine Banks 10 gallon pressure pot off him for pennies on the dollar wanting it back. Nice score Alloy I believe you are overdue for a YOU SUCK!


----------



## alloy (Nov 4, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Nice score Alloy I believe you are overdue for a YOU SUCK!



Why thank you. That was a very nice thing for you to say


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 4, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I had that happen before, guy contacts me a week after I purchased a pristine Banks 10 gallon pressure pot off him for pennies on the dollar wanting it back. Nice score Alloy I believe you are overdue for a YOU SUCK!


X2 

sent from somewhere in East Texas!


----------

